# This Dumb customer stiffed me on tip...



## Feisal Mo (Dec 19, 2014)

On the Lyft platform, you cannot miss the option to tip the driver. This dumb customer decides to act dumb by not tipping and then left the below comment for me to see next day.

★★★★★ Top review
“Uber tip is included. Is it usually included for Lyft as well?”


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Feisal Mo said:


> On the Lyft platform, you cannot miss the option to tip the driver after my 5 star customer service. This dumb customer decides to act dumb by not tipping and then leaving the below comment.
> 
> ★★★★★ Top review
> "Uber tip is included. Is it usually included for Lyft as well?"


Classic. Hopefully you 2 starred them so as to never see them again.


----------



## Feisal Mo (Dec 19, 2014)

didn't get the opportunity to 1 starr his dumb ass.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Feisal Mo said:


> On the Lyft platform, you cannot miss the option to tip the driver. This dumb customer decides to act dumb by not tipping and then leaving the below comment.
> 
> ★★★★★ Top review
> "Uber tip is included. Is it usually included for Lyft as well?"


Save that review and send it in to the lawyer handling the Uber Tips Lawsuit!


----------



## Feisal Mo (Dec 19, 2014)

I chuckled when i saw the uber tip is included comment. I only drive uber when it's surging. It's not worth it anymore.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Feisal Mo said:


> didn't get the opportunity to 1 starr his dumb ass.


Maybe that's a good thing. You might "cross paths" again. Take them 5 miles out of the way and fart the whole way. Then grab their phone and show them where that tip button is - give yourself the max 20%.


----------



## Feisal Mo (Dec 19, 2014)

Oh My said:


> Maybe that's a good thing. You might "cross paths" again. Take them 5 miles out of the way and fart the whole way. Then grab their phone and show them where that tip button is - give yourself the max 20%.


LOL....I like the idea of Fart Assing around.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Feisal Mo said:


> On the Lyft platform, you cannot miss the option to tip the driver. This dumb customer decides to act dumb by not tipping and then left the below comment for me to see next day.
> 
> ★★★★★ Top review
> "Uber tip is included. Is it usually included for Lyft as well?"


Isn't that cute. I'm sure cheap ass will be back to Uber now.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Isn't that what UberX drivers signed up for....the possibility of no tips?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Feisal Mo said:


> LOL....I like the idea of Fart Assing around.


Just remember to eat at Taco Hell. If you get sick of that, (or _from_ it), you can buy cans of flatulence spray from novelty sites.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Just remember to eat at Taco Hell. If you get sick of that, (or _from_ it), you can buy cans of flatulence spray from novelty sites.


It will be funnier when he shits his pants.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

Oh My said:


> give yourself the max 20


Can't you just put in any amount?


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> Isn't that what UberX drivers signed up for....the possibility of no tips?


No tips isn't a rule @ Uber. Uber openly advirtized it in the beginning to lure cheap pax in but has since changed that.


----------

